# What paint pattern is she?



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Not a color expert but she is BEAUTIFUL!!
If I was in the market I would buy her from you right now!
Very lovely and unique


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Has she been tested for frame? 

Lizzie


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd definitely get her tested for frame as well if you haven't already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

She is beautiful! Color wise she's my favorite 

And no she hasn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I definitely see frame. The jagged belly white, plus small jagged specks on her neck are almost a dead giveaway. I'd say frame and splash as opposed to splash and sabino.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with MM, I see splash/frame.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I see splash and frame. But i do not see sabino. The edges on her white are actually quite crisp. The blue eyes can be caused from the splash gene. The frame i do see based on her legs. If she was only splash, id suspect her legs would be mostly white since splash is very bottom heavy. Frame restricts white on the legs. See how her right hind is lacking white? Thatd be caused by the frame restricting the white from expressing. And her right fore, there is mimimal white compared to the left fore. Frame again.

 I love her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely frame and splash. Splash because of the way her face and body white is so bottom heavy. Frame because it is trying to spread above her eyes, and because her legs are so dark compared to the amount of white she has on her body.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Tovero ? tobiano x overo ?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I see frame and splash. Pretty filly!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Frame,splash & tobi . Tobiano just the way white wants goes up the one hip. frame the solid colored legs are the biggest tell sign.The belly white looks splash but white on one side & neck more frame & the more jagged edges to the white. Blue eyes could be splash or frame.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I personally don't see any tobiano. If tobi was there, the leg white would connect to the body white on that side where it hits the hip. Also, minimal tobiano that tries to cross on the hindquarters tends to head for the tail head rather than the point of the croup. Another consideration is that tobiano likes to leave white in the flank area, as it has in this mare, not take it away as in the OP's horse.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

First of all, Paint is a breed- American Paint Horse to be exact, and pinto is a color [really it's a pattern, not a base color, anyway]. Pinto covers frame, tobaino, sabino, splash, dominant white, and I think that's all the pinto patterns...? 

I see frame and splash.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I see a splash, just by looking at where the white is focusing - splash in medium amounts tend to white the head and belly, as well as legs.


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

She's a Splash Overo and a very pretty one at that.

This site may be of a bit of help to some wanting to learn the differences with photo examples 

http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/colors/colorsPaint.shtml


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

PonyPainter said:


> She's a Splash Overo and a very pretty one at that.
> 
> This site may be of a bit of help to some wanting to learn the differences with photo examples
> 
> http://www.equusite.com/articles/basics/colors/colorsPaint.shtml


No. That site is outdated and uses terminology that no credible person would use. "Overo" and "Tovero" are not correct terms, and are not used in genetic circles ever. The only reason they persist is because backward registries still use them, and people who don't know any better.


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

She is stunning.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
@ Blazeriversong I know, she goes between this nice rich red and a darker sorrel as the seasons change, and she's just stunning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

By the Face markings Id say Splash.


----------

